# Verdict Motorsports - FrankenTurbo & Maestro Goods



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

Have you wanted more power then stock turbos can support? Does the cost of PJ KO4s, RS6s and ball bearing conversions sound unrealistic and overpriced? If you're ready for faster spool and a power-band that doesn't disappoint then you're ready for F21s.

If you've long desired a turbo solution that put emphasis on reliability as well as a serious fun factor, look no further. Frankenturbo OEM+ turbo kits offer tremendous increases in horsepower and torque while retaining stock drive ability. 

Think of it as a _wolf in sheep's clothing_. :laugh:


*F21 hybrid turbocharger upgrade for Audi S4, and Audi A6 with Bi-Turbo 2.7T engine*











This package was designed for the person that wants significantly more horsepower and torque from their stock frame turbos, without having to go the traditional route. The F21s are a very fun, very responsive turbo package that delivers an absurd amount of power over stock KO3s and even aftermarket KO4s. Full boost happens earlier in the rev band and doesn't drop off in red line like turbos of yesteryear. Comes complete with high flow silicone inlets.


_For the best price on FrankenTurbo Kits select_ *Let's Do This!*


*Eurodyne Maestro Suite*












Maestro is what Volkswagen and Audi enthusiasts have long lusted for. A software that allows the user to recalibrate their ecu without costly trips to their tuner. Includes a powerful high-speed data logging function, map tracing, graphing map editor and Eurodyne re-flash interface.

The user is no longer restricted to the hardware their tuner specifies. Limitless injector options, variety of MAF options, two-step, no lift shift, immobilizer switching and much, much more is STANDARD with Maestro7

Planning on water meth in the future? Eurodyne offers a system that integrates for that too. 

_For the best price on Maestro_ *Click Here*


As usual, feel free to PM or drop us a line.:beer:

[email protected] Motorsports


----------

